# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Dojenje i autizam

## zutaminuta

Susrela sam se sada već sa drugim tekstom o vezi dojenja i autizma.
https://fedisbest.org/2015/04/letter...breastfeeding/
http://www.breastfeeding-and-autism.net
Kako bi to prokomentirale? Da imam vremena mogla bih to iščitati i sigurno pronaći manjkavosti, ali nemam vremena čitati tekst po tekst.
Čitam komentare majki, poput "Sa sljedećim neću se uopće ni truditi dojiti."

----------


## jelena.O

Mislim da ta zadnja rečenica nema veze s autizmom nego stavke mame
Mogu li reći da sam sretna kaj za zadnjeg nisam izdvajala, nego je ipak cijelo vrijeme dojio, i to ne malo vremenski

----------


## VeraM

Treba stvarno sve iščitati da bude jasno točno sto govore. A mene zanima tko je financirao ovo istrazivanje i ovaj clanak. 
Inace mislim da s obzirom na nije jos pronađen jasan uzrok autizma, da ga traže sad u svakom grmu.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Mislim da ta zadnja rečenica nema veze s autizmom nego stavke mame
> Mogu li reći da sam sretna kaj za zadnjeg nisam izdvajala, nego je ipak cijelo vrijeme dojio, i to ne malo vremenski


To je bio odgovor poslije rečenice druge mame da je našla tekst kako dojenje uzrokuje autizam s referencom na ovo što sam ostavila u uvodnom postu. Kako ne bi imalo veze?

----------


## Jadranka

> Treba stvarno sve iščitati da bude jasno točno sto govore. A mene zanima tko je financirao ovo istrazivanje i ovaj clanak. 
> Inace mislim da s obzirom na nije jos pronađen jasan uzrok autizma, da ga traže sad u svakom grmu.


Koliko sam ja skuzila clanak je sinteza vise istrazivanja koje je jedna mama, cije dijete ima neuroloskih problema, povezala u cijelinu. Nesto kao pregledni clanak. Pojedinacna istrazivanja su vjerojatno ok (tipa to da prevelik manjak glukoze lose utjece na bebu u razvoju) - u samom povezivanju u cijelinu mi dosta toga djeluje islonstruirano. Mislim da je nebitno tko je financirao koje istrazivanje dok god je isto profesionalno i eticki napravljeno.

----------


## VeraM

Nisam detaljno čitala, tako da nemam pravo puno kritizirati, ali ako je točno ovo sto Jadranka kaže, to je onda smjesno. Dakle, laik potpuni ide raditi meta istrazivanje, sumirati puno individualnih istrazivanja u jednu teoriju. Kao da ja sad idem pisati o neurokirurgiji jer me eto to zanima ili je netko u familiji imao operaciju tumora na mozgu. I onda zaključim da je do tumora došlo jer su se jele spricane rajčice. Meni ovo nije uopće za raspravu.

----------


## Jadranka

Ja sam samo prvi clanak citala... sad vidim da je drugi malo drugaciji.

----------


## zutaminuta

U principu drugi je isto kompilacija više istraživanja, a u prvom odmah u startu naglašava da je znanstvenik za xy.

----------


## Kaae

Link je sa stranica Fed is best. Njima se ne moze vjerovati ama bas nista.

Nemam sad vremena za detalje, ali radi se o organizaciji koja je okupila roditelje djece koja su umrla zbog propusta uglavnom medicinskog osoblja, a razlog smrti se pripisuje dojenju -- nitko nije primijetio da nije bilo uspjesnog transfera mlijeka i djeca nisu jela do izgladnjivanja. Neka su umrla, neka su zavrsila s trajnim posljedicama.

Veze s mozgom nema, nazalost. Fed is best predstavlja poveci problem po SAD-u zbog panike i neistina koje sire.

----------


## Tanči

Tako sam i mislila.
Glupost.

----------


## pulinka

Poveći globalni problem je rastuća ljudska glupost. I parcijalna (ne)obrazovanost povezana sa ubeđenjem da svako od nas može da radi sve. 
Tj. ja još tražim objašnjenje za poplavu zagovornika ravne Zemlje, onih što se hrane sunčevom svetlošću, rak leče sodom bikarbonom i petrolejem a autizam varikinom, itd, itd.
Naspram njih kreacioniste više i ne primećujem.

Šta je uzrok, ne znam, jer nam je obrazovanje bliže i dostupnije nego ikad, životni uslovi bolji nego ikad a životni vek duži nego ikad. Rekao bi čovek da ćemo poštovati dostignuća svih onih pre nas, ali ne, srednjevekovna gledišta+logika su u trendu.

Da se ponada čovek da će bar prirodna selekcija da odradi posao kod onih koji fotosinteziraju....

Tj. nemam koristan komentar, samo zgražavanje.

----------


## Jadranka

U ovom drugom clanku se zricito govori da je dojenje povezano s autizmom zbog silnih toksina u majcinom tijelu/mlijeku i stvarno je cijeli clanak protiv dojenja. A logika zakljucivanja je prilicno blesava. Zato sto je u isto vrijeme porasla stopa dojene djece kad i stopa autizma, sigurno je jedno i drugo povezano. Sto je rekao jedan moj kolega. Ja sam rastao u visinu od 1980 do 2000, a istovremeno je rasla i razina mora - to je sigurno povezano. 

No, prvi clanak (ovaj fed is best) uopce nije protiv dojenja (naprotiv), nego je zato da se pozorno prati stanje novorodjencadi sve dok ne pocnu dobivati na tezini. A to pozorno nije nista narocito vise od onoga sto se radi u rodilistima u Hrvatskoj, vaganje, bilirubin, glukoza (mislim da jedino to zadnje rutinski ne gledaju, al ako dijete djeluje letargicno i prepospano gledaju cijelu kks). I da se djetetu, ako gubi previse na tezini, da nadohrana. I kaze da premalo (toliko premalo da nivo glukoze padne ispod neke kriticne granice) hrane u prvih 3-5 dana moze izazvati ostecenja mozga. O glukozi i mozgu ne znam nista, al ovako citajuci ne zvuci nesuvislo. No, sigurno postoje neke opce preporucene smjernice kad se daje nadohrana? I do kad dijete treba pocet dobivat na tezini?

----------


## LolaMo

Jadranka, u pravu si, nije uopće nesuvislo.
Novorođenčad lako ode u hipoglikemiju jer su im zalihe nikakve..a hipoglikemija je opasna za mozak u razvoju

----------


## pulinka

Pročitala pažljivo prvi članak.

Prvo što mi je upalo u oči:



> He was placed directly on my chest and was nursed immediately.  He was nursed *on demand* for 20-30 minutes *every 3 hours.*


Znači, već prvi dan to novorođenče je imalo razmake između podoja od po 3 sata. Zar nije to preveliki razmak podoja za dojenje na zahtev?

Drugo, dete je palo na težini prvo 10%, a zatim i 15%. Zar nije pad u težini od 10% nešto što se toleriše kao normalno u prvih 48 sati nakon porođaja?
Zar nije bar 80% beba izašlo iz porodilišta sa takvim padom težine i nastavilo najnormalnije kako dojenje, tako i ostatak života? Zar ne bi trebalo da postoji drastičan broj novorođenčadi primljenih trećeg dana života u bolnicu sa epi napadima i u hipoglikemiji, pa se opet to ne dešava?

Treće, koliko ja znam, teška novorođenačka žutica je potvrđena kao mogući uzrok oštećenja mozga (iako se uvek govori kako je mozak novorođenčadi naverovatno plastičan i regenerabilan, a poznajem masu nekadašnjih beba sa teškim žuticama koja su izrasla u potpuno zdravu decu). Kako to da majka ovde okrivljuje više hipoglikemiju nego samu žuticu? Takođe, zašto majka prikazuje žuticu kao posledicu izgladnjivanja, koliko se ja sećam takva direktna veza žutice i gladovanja ne postoji, ili grešim?

I na kraju, kako je moguće utvrditi ovde šta je uzrok, a šta posledica? Da li je njeno dete, nažalost, tek drugi dan nakon rođenja ispoljilo neko neurološko stanje zbog koga nije mogao da normalno doji i dobija na težini i koje je prouzrokovalo i žuticu i epi napade, ili je dete razvilo žuticu i epi napade zbog gladi (da li je to uopšte realan scenario kod novorođenčadi koja gladuju?)

Kako god bilo, meni se čini da je ovo reakcija žene kojoj je potreban nekakav opipljiv "krivac" za dijagnozu njenog deteta.

----------


## zutaminuta

Koja je definicija teške žutice?
Da, tolerira se 10%, ali ne i 15%.
Da, tri sata su preveliki razmak.

----------


## sirius

Postoji fizioloska zutica, a postoji vrlo ozbiljna patoloska zutica . Ova druga je iznimno rijetka , i ako se ne prepozna na vrijeme uzrokuje teska ostecenja mozga ( mislim da je uzrok nekompatibilnost krvnih grupa / rh faktora) . Kod takvog stanja nema pomoci sa dojenjem ili cescim davanjem formule, mislim da je terapija transfuzija krvi. Ali ako dijagnostika bila prekasna ( koliko se sjecam vec 3 dan od rodenja je kasno)  , bilirubin jako visok , ostecenje je vec nastalo.

----------


## sirius

Nisam citala clanak, samo nabavujem ono cega se sjecam o novorodenackoj zutici iz skole.

----------


## pulinka

> Koja je definicija teške žutice?
> .


Pa, bogamu, zuta, ja sam samo citirala autorku teksta koji si ti podelila, nemam odavno više te cifre o bilirubinu u sećanju, znam za patološku žuticu kod Rh inkompatibilnosti, ali znam da naši pedijatri dižu frku i oko fiziološke žutice baš zato što i fiziološka žutica uzrokuje uspavanu bebu koja ne sisa dovoljno. 
Ona je navela nalaze svog sina, kada je konačno primljen u bolnicu u lošem stanju: He had a barely normal glucose (50 mg/dL), a severe form of dehydration  called hypernatremia (157 mEq/L) and *severe jaundice (bilirubin 24  mg/dL).* 

Meni sve to deluje kao jako nesrećan spoj ukupnih okolnosti: prvo, razmak između podoja u porodilištu je prevelik- tri sata. Ipak, ona sama kaže  "We were discharged at 48 hours *at 5% weight* loss with next-day follow-up." Znači, gubitak je u tom trenutku bio samo 5% težine, i sve je izgledalo uredno. 

Međutim, dojenje kod kuće očigledno nije funkcionisalo, pedijatar kome su došli na kontrolu nije dao roditeljima dovoljno informacija o tome da je beba u tom trenutku pala 15% od prvobitne težine, doneo je pogrešnu procenu o stepenu bebine žutice i dao im pogrešan savet (čitaj- nije im striktno naredio da dohrane bebu, nego je to ostavio kao opcionalno), da bi četvrtog dana beba završila dehidrirana u hitnoj, iako su tog dana roditelji bili kod savetnice za dojenje, koja jeste preporučila dohranu, i čiji savet su poslušali. 

Međutim, još jedna rečenica upada u oči, nakon posete savetnici "We fed him formula after that visit and he finally fell asleep. *Three hours later,* we found him unresponsive." Ponovo taj razmak od tri sata, za novorođenu bebu koja je u tom momentu već bila naočigled žuta i kojoj je trebala dohrana? 
Kao majka koja je istovremeno i sama medicinske struke, autorka teksta je valjda morala biti svesna da i doktori greše u procenama, da je dozvoljeno i poželjno tražiti drugo mišljenje, i dodatne analize ako treba, i zaboga, prepoznati znake dehidratacije, a kao najobičnija osoba sa zdravim razumom, imala je slobodu da u bilo kom momentu dohrani svoje dete mimo procene lekara, i puno češće od tih čarobnih "tri sata" koji se provlače kroz čitavu priču.

S obzirom da ona nije iskoristila nijednu od ovih mogućnosti, s obzirom da je i ona sama bila deo niza pogrešnih odluka, mislim da je njen način "borbe" za zdravlje novorođenčadi prilično tužan.

To što je ona imala tu nesreću da dobije niz pogrešnih informacija (ili da ih možda procesuira pogrešno kao neispavani uspaničeni roditelj?) od ljudi iste struke kojoj i sama pripada, i što je donela nekoliko pogrešnih odluka, ne daje joj pravo da diskredituje dojenje u globalu.
 Njena priča meni više dikredituje te konkretne pedijatre i njenu kompatibilnost kao roditelja i stručnjaka, no verovatno je to samo moja ružna percepcija.

----------


## Jadranka

Meni su oboje bili zuti i obojici su kontrolirali bilirubin iz krvi (uz to sto su mladjem, a i drugim bebama u rodilistu kontrolirali bilirubin i nekim aparaticem sto se prisloni na kozu). Ni jedan nije trebao na fototerapiju, no za obojicu su mi savjetovali da ih redovito budim i dojim sto cesce i da ce to pomoc i sa zuticom. Tako da, ako dojenje (hrana) pomaze, pretpostavljam da nedojenje (odnosno ne hrana) odmaze. 

Ja uopce nisam shvatila tekst kao napad na dojenje, nego kao poziv na pazljivije pracenje stanja beba.

----------


## pulinka

> Ja uopce nisam shvatila tekst kao napad na dojenje, nego kao poziv na pazljivije pracenje stanja beba.


Članak se zove:* Letter to doctors and parents about the dangers of insufficient exclusive breastfeeding* 
Zašto ne prosto "dangers of insufficient feeding"? Jer se, normalno, ne može novorođenče ugroziti nedovoljnim davanjem formule, jer se to, božemoj, nikada nikome ne može dogoditi?

Osim toga, jedna od ključnih rečenica na kraju teksta glasi:
Many parents are led to harm their own babies because of what they have been taught about breastfeeding. 

 Iako dalje, prilično pošteno, navodi ovo: The scientific literature has shown that 1–6%  of breastfed babies all around the world are rehospitalized for  complications associated with exclusive breastfeeding in the first days  of life.

Ako je taj podatak zaista relevantan, onda to znači da je isključivo dojenje prilično sigurno za nekih 94-99%novorođenih beba koje su tako hranjene.

Pa je prilično ružno reći da su mnogi roditelji navedeni da naškode svojoj deci isključivim dojenjem?

Naročito kada se kroz tekst govori o opasnostima isključivog dojenja, bez vidnog naglašavanja podatka da je beba od početka hranjena u ogromnim vremenskim razmacima.

----------


## Peterlin

> Koja je definicija teške žutice?
> Da, tolerira se 10%, ali ne i 15%.
> Da, tri sata su preveliki razmak.


Moj E. je ranije rođen i imao je žuticu, bio je žut ko Kinez... Kampirali smo na Sv.duhu 2 i pol tjedna, on na fototerapiji, pa nisam imala rooming in iako to oni inače imaju, ali su mi ga donosili svakih sat i pol. Te bebe su uspavane i ne traže dojenje...kakvo dojenje na zahtjev, to nije postojalo. Taj se nije budio samostalno niti plakao dok nije napunio 2 mjeseca ili čak i više. Imala sam jasne upute da ga noću trebam 2x probuditi (danju isto) i dojiti što češće. I držati na dnevnom svjetlu, šetati po danu koliko se može. Ne mogu sad reći koliko je to trajalo, ali pedijatrica je kontrolirala bilirubin. To stanje nije za zanemariti.

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, i moji oboje su imali žuticu. Ona fiziološku, on dojenačku. Bili su žuti po tri mjeseca. Zato me zanima kako se manifestira teška žutica jer su mi ovo doktori predstavili kao "ne-tešku".

----------


## Peterlin

> Da, i moji oboje su imali žuticu. Ona fiziološku, on dojenačku. Bili su žuti po tri mjeseca. Zato me zanima kako se manifestira teška žutica jer su mi ovo doktori predstavili kao "ne-tešku".


Vjerojatno razliku čini razina bilirubina, onošto je sirius opisala. Izaziva oštećenje mozga.

Ont. Što se tiče tvog prvog posta, nisam baš pažljivo čitala, ali sam preletjela i stekla dojam da se autorica pogubila od jada u toj životnoj situaciji, pa traži krivce izvana, kao da će to pomoći njenom djetetu. Uostalom, pulinka je sve dobro zamijetila.

----------


## pulinka

Evo, prvo što mi je Google izbacio za ključne reči newborn jaundice, kernicterus:

https://medlineplus.gov/ency/article/007309.htm

Iz tog članka (Bilirubin encephalopathy): A blood test will show a high bilirubin level (greater than 20 to 25  mg/dL). However, there is not a direct link between bilirubin level and  degree of injury.

Pa imaš dalje opise kako izgleda teška žutica i posledice.

Jedino što meni i dalje nije jasna veza između žutice i izgladnjivanja. Tj. neki linkovi navode dojenje kao uzrok žutice, neki kao lek za žuticu, po nekima je gladovanje uzrok žutice, po drugima nije povezano uopšte...

----------


## Kaae

Ne da mi se izvlaciti linkove i sve ostalo, ali Fed is Best stvarno, ali najstvarnije, nema veze s mozgom. Uzasno je to sto se dogodilo bebi i zeni koji su centar price, uzasno je i to sto se dogodilo ostalima koji su zagrizli u nebuloze koje sire, no... prica im ne drzi vodu. 

Nisam citala niti ovaj clanak iz teksta, niti sve sto ste ovdje kopirali, ali govorim o necemu o cemu se raspravlja vec stoljecima medju La Leche League leaderima, mnogi od kojih su svjetski poznate IBCLC i druge strucnjakinje (medicinske) koje se usko bave dojenjem. 

Bebe o kojima prica FiB su nastradale zbog neznanja, uglavnom medicinskog osoblja koje je odignoriralo brdo znakova koji su ukazivali na razne probleme, od premalo podoja, do tezih poremecaja. Nisu nastradali zbog majcinog mlijeka ili dojenja opcenito.

----------


## zutaminuta

Lijek za žuticu krije se u tome što u crijevima bakterije razgrađuju bilirubin, i onda se on pokaka van. Da bi one što razgrađivale treba jesti. Dijabetes, odnosno previše šećera u krvi je povezano sa žuticom, pa mi se nekako čini nelogično da bi glad bila uzrok žutice. Prije obratno. Kvaka sa žuticom je da uspava dijete i onda ono neće otvoriti vilicu.

Nego, meni ni sada nije jasno kako su kod jednog zaključili da je fiziološka, kod drugog dojenačka. To mi je sve pomiješano u glavi.

Da, Peterlin, to je točno.

Kaae, koliko su LLL rašireni kao mreža u Americi? Onako, jesu li kao Roda u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## Peterlin

> Lijek za žuticu krije se u tome što u crijevima bakterije razgrađuju bilirubin, i onda se on pokaka van. Da bi one što razgrađivale treba jesti. Dijabetes, odnosno previše šećera u krvi je povezano sa žuticom, pa mi se nekako čini nelogično da bi glad bila uzrok žutice. Prije obratno. Kvaka sa žuticom je da uspava dijete i onda ono neće otvoriti vilicu.
> 
> *Nego, meni ni sada nije jasno kako su kod jednog zaključili da je fiziološka, kod drugog dojenačka.* To mi je sve pomiješano u glavi.
> 
> Da, Peterlin, to je točno.
> 
> Kaae, koliko su LLL rašireni kao mreža u Americi? Onako, jesu li kao Roda u Hrvatskoj?


Evo, tu imaš malo o dojenačkoj i fiziološkoj žutici: http://www.msd-prirucnici.placebo.hr...novorodjencadi

----------


## zutaminuta

To sam čitala, kažem, sve mi je pomiješano, jer su moja djeca imala više manje simptome iz svih skupina. Kako su oni odredili da je jedno dojenačka, drugo fiziološka, ja blage veze nemam.

----------


## Peterlin

> To sam čitala, kažem, sve mi je pomiješano, jer su moja djeca imala više manje simptome iz svih skupina. Kako su oni odredili da je jedno dojenačka, drugo fiziološka, ja blage veze nemam.


Pa ni oni ne mogu uvijek jednoznačno odrediti...

----------


## zutaminuta

Kako god, u našem slučaju znam pouzdano da je žutica otežala dojenje, ne obratno. Jer je mala čim se rodila zakačila na cicu i vukla ko velika dobrih pol sata. Tako je bilo kroz prvi dan, a onda su treći dan došli, javili da ima žuticu, i ona nije otvarala vilicu. Nisam je mogla dobiti da sisa.

----------


## Peterlin

> Kako god, u našem slučaju znam pouzdano da je žutica otežala dojenje, ne obratno. Jer je mala čim se rodila zakačila na cicu i vukla ko velika dobrih pol sata. Tako je bilo kroz prvi dan, a onda su treći dan došli, javili da ima žuticu, i ona nije otvarala vilicu. Nisam je mogla dobiti da sisa.


Prema opisu to je onaj tip žutice od mlijeka, koji prolazi brzo. 

Moj E. je bio uspavan i spor... isto nije htio sisati prvih 2-3 dana. Nije ukočio vilicu, ali je spavao na sisi s bradavicom u ustima i niš od dojenja. Zatvarala sam mu nos, ali slaba korist i od toga... Dali su mu formulu u rodilištu jer se ja nisam mogla izdojiti, ali to je bilo kratko. Ne sjećam se koliko, par puta samo i ne za redom, da mi sačuvaju dojenje. Od trećeg dana je sisao i za slijedeća 2 tjedna je zaustavljen pad težine. Kad je došao na težinu s kojom se rodio, pustili su nas doma, ali uz upute što i kako raditi. Bilo mi je muka jer je bila sredina ljeta (ovaj tjedan slavi 16. rođendan) i godišnji odmori, pa smo jurili na S.duh na kontrole. Dr. Stanojević je to majstorski odradio, svaka čast, jer ja sam bila u strahu zbog toga što je dijete ranije rođeno, pa zbog žutice, zbog petehija, zbog pupčane kile, zbog gubitka težine i još hrpe stvari, ali uredno me čovjek umirio i uputio što i kako treba raditi da sve bude ok.

----------


## zutaminuta

Njoj je tek sedmi dan spalo dovoljno da nas mogu otpustiti, bila je žuta još tri mjeseca poslije.

----------


## jelena.O

postoje slučajevi žutice, kod kojih nije preporučljivo dojenje, znam takva dva slučaja djece, ali kod njih je to i nasljedno jer i mama i ujak su imali iste probleme, uostalom ta mama ih je dojila do 2-3 mjeseca poslije nije, nego davala nku formulu, sječam se da sam je pitala u svezi toga jer su nam djeca tu negdje, ali od tad je prošlo više od 11 godina, ali opet to nema veze s autizmom

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni je dr rekla da ako hoću brzo rješenje mogu prestati dojiti na 3-4 dana, ali da za tim nema potrebe.

----------


## jelena.O

I misliš da bi se to za koji dan riješilo,? Sve ovisi o djetetu, ko i alergije nekome prođe za dva tri tjedna, nekome za pol godine, godinu, nekima nikad

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne mislim ništa o tome. To je dr rekla, i možda bi, možda ne bi. Nije mi se dalo bacat novce na formulu.

----------


## Beti3

Evo par jednostavnih riječi o laktacijskoj žutici:

Kasna laktacijska žutica javlja se krajem prvog ili početkom drugog  tjedna i traje više tjedana. Uzrokovana je majčinim mlijekom koje nekim  svojim sastojcima oslabljuje funkciju enzima za izlučivanje bilirubina  iz krvi, a s druge strane enzimom koji je prisutan u majčinom mlijeku  uzrokuje vraćanje bilirubina koji je već izlučen natrag u krv. Ako  žutica nije visoka, nema razloga za prekidanje dojenja i savjetuje se  izlaganje djeteta dnevnom svjetlu. Ako je žutica visoka, dijete treba  hraniti izdojenim i zagrijanim majčinim mlijekom (od dva do četiri  dana). Izdojeno se mlijeko zagrijava tijekom 15 minuta na temperaturi od  56 stupnjeva, a potom se hladi na temperaturu tijela i daje djetetu. Na  taj se način deaktiviraju sastojci iz majčina mlijeka koji uzrokuju  žuticu. Ako je žutica vrlo visoka, preporučuje se fototerapija.

----------

